# Keeping multimammate mice with lonely male?



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

On a different topic Rhasputin mentioned that you can keep a female Soft Furred Rat/Multimammate mouse with a male fancy mouse to keep him company. I just wanted to know who has tried this, and how you introduced them/what size tank you kept them in/etc.?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I have done it. Several people on Mouselovers.com have bought female ASFs from me for just that purpose. You can try asking over there.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Done it a few times, never had a problem providing you introduce them on neutral grounds and then to a clean enclosure 

Younger they are the easier it is, but i've not heard of any fatalities either way.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I bought two recently weaned ones from a local store yesterday. When I cleaned the cage, I put the asf in first and then the mouse. Tom, who has been bred before, kept grooming and sniffing her. My other , younger buck didn't seem very interested. Neither asf are sleeping with their bucks at the moment.


----------

